# Albino Coyote



## Swifthunter (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey fellas. I thought you might get a kick out of this. I was out scouting muleys yesterday and came across a white coyote. I didnt have my gun so I went back to town and grabbed it. I found him close to where I'd spooked him earlier, and managed to take him with my 22-250. He appears to be a pure albino. White hair, pink nose, pink lips, pale eyes, pink foot pads, even a pink butthole. I gave it to my buddy who is a local taxidermist to mount up for his show room.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

sweet.... hope you are getting it mounted


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Un....fricking...real  that is truly a one of a kind trophy


----------



## Swifthunter (Dec 27, 2006)

apeterson said:


> sweet.... hope you are getting it mounted


Yes, my buddy is doing a life sized mount with him. I told him if he does the mount he can keep the dog. If he wants to sell it we split it. He said he'd never sell it, which was a relief to me. It's kind of neat to know where it is.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

You should keep that one all for yourself. Once in a lifetime trophy you have there.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Thats is really sweet! That is the first time I have heard of an albino coyote. I do learn something new everyday


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice coyote! That is eerie looking. What part of the country did you shoot that at?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow. I saw one once in ND. He looked brighter than the snow he stood on. He was at 300 yards and I MISSED HIM!!!!!!!!

Congratulations. I hope you don't regret giving him to your buddy.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Thaks for adding the pics. Thats a once in a life time deal.


----------



## huntinfreak (Nov 23, 2006)

Sweet, thats a nice trophy!


----------



## Swifthunter (Dec 27, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Nice coyote! That is eerie looking. What part of the country did you shoot that at?


I shot him about a mile north of Swift Current Saskatchewan Canada. I just went for a drive on boxing day to clear my head from the Christmas mayhem at my home and literally stumbled onto him.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I cannot find the words to accurately describe my envy of that trophey.


----------



## Swifthunter (Dec 27, 2006)

Horsager said:


> I cannot find the words to accurately describe my envy of that trophey.


I'll be the first one to admit that there are many many hunters much more worthy of it. I don't have the time to be a full time coyote hunter, and this is really my first year of actually paying some dues by being out there walking the coulees and setting up hunts. I wish that somebody who has hunted dogs for years, and actually put in the time could have shot it. That probably played a part in my giving the animal to my buddy. I really didn't deserve it. For what it's worth, the buddy I gave it to is the most ethical, patient hunter I know. He's the guy that puts his hand on your shoulder when you are about to settle for a small animal, or contemplating a less than perfect shot in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I feel the same way about a 9 point buck I shot a few years ago. I'm not much of a deer hunter at all, did'nt put any time into the hunt and would have been satisfied with a doe but didn't have a doe tag so I had to shoot a buck. I felt bad mostly cause I latter found out there was a bow hunter that had his eye on that deer.


----------



## Bannysfire (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a buddy that lives near Erickson NE. He says that their is one out north of town. I would love to have that one. But nice job, one to tell your grand kids.


----------



## NDdoubleA77 (Oct 13, 2005)

Amazing. If I was you I would keep it though or you'll regret it later


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree, you don't deserve it! Who would go scouting and leave there gun at home. j/k


----------

